# CGC (x2)



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

SO yesterday was the CGC test for the class Luna has been taking. The prep class was a 7 week course and had been really good for working on some trouble spots for Luna.

A couple weeks ago, I had to bring Lily with us to training as well as I was taking them to my parents' place afterward for some doggy sitting. We used Lily as a distraction dog, but she was not being very distracting (for a pup who was not yet 8 months). After the class, I asked the trainer to run through some of the exercise with my and Lily real quick and I saw that she was doing better than some of the other dogs in the class. I brought her the final week as well when we were doing run-throughs and she did a spectacular job. the trainer urged me to test her so for the $10 test fee I decided it would be worth it (worst case she fails it and I see what she needs to work on).

Long story short, they both passed their CGC test yesterday and there are 2 new Golden Canine Good Citizens here in Western Pennsylvania!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Big Congratulations to you, Luna, and Lily!

That's fantastic-great job Dad.

I know you're very proud of your girls!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Way to go team Luna and Lily!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

That's great! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is super!! Congrats to you Luna and Lilly


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey awesome, congrats! The CGC is a great thing to get for your dog.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## SashasDad (Oct 22, 2013)

That's really cool! You now have a team!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Yay! Congratulations 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great job Lily and Luna! CGC is such a nice sign of a loved, well trained dog.


----------

